# 6415 John Deere 2004 model



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2013)

Need to change belt , do I need to take the fan off?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry but I don't have access to a JD 6415 tech manual. All tractors that I've changed fan belts on I was able to work new fan belt between fan & shroud.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Need to change belt , do I need to take the fan off?


Don't think so.....might have to do some cussin' to get it but iirc I changed mine without removing fan


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks, couldn't do it cause of the close tolerance between fan and shroud, had to remove the fan , 6 Allen head bolts , metric Allen , I hate metric bolts.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> Sorry but I don't have access to a JD 6415 tech manual. All tractors that I've changed fan belts on I was able to work new fan belt between fan & shroud.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey Jim where is the best place to purchase tech manuals?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

New manuals you get from John Deere website....used manuals you get off of eBay. The used ones work good  just may not be as purty.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Deere posts the manual for every machine online, so if you're ok with firing up the computer and printing a few pages you can save some money


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Deere posts the manual for every machine online, so if you're ok with firing up the computer and printing a few pages you can save some money


Mac, I knew JD posts the Operators Manual online, but I thought you had to buy the Tech manuals??

Regards, Mike


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

That's my bad I missed the part where he asked about tech manuals. Yeah, unless you have the hookup at the dealer those can get pricy real fast.



Vol said:


> Mac, I knew JD posts the Operators Manual online, but I thought you had to buy the Tech manuals??
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bought all of mine through eBay.....just have to be patient sometimes


----------

